# Missing bit of left pelvic/ventral fin..



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Mirox is missing a bit of his left pelvic fin. He is swimming fine, but im just curious.. Is it finrot? If so, how do I treat it? Do I have to put him in a quarantine tank? Also, his color is dull. What can I do?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Watch for an infection or moldy white fuzz, that could be a bad thing. I'd try to keep some betta max or something on hand or some other medication in case. There are some good guides for healing.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Many bettas end up with torn fins or even bite their own fins as they're being shipped to the pet store. The way to tell if it is a simple rip or if it's fin rot is by carefully looking at the edge--if it is crusty, fuzzy, black or gray, then it is likely infected. If there is no change in color or texture, or if the edge is clear or whitish (a sign of healthy new fin growth) he is fine. In any case, the best thing to do is keep the water pristinely clean. You could add a little aquarium salt. With clean water it will heal on its own. Do not add anything like bettafix or melafix--they contain an ingredient called melaleuca which has been shown to harm the labyrinth organ in bettas as well as other anabantoids. 

As for the color--is the tank heated with an adjustable heater? Bettas need constant stable temperatures of 78-83 degrees to be comfortable, healthy, and active. Bettas kept in lower temperatures tend to be pale, lethargic, and have issues with circulation and digestion. They will also heal more slowly in colder water. If the water is not stable, it will cause them to become very weak and susceptible to infection and parasite infestation. If there is an incandescent light on the aquarium, you should replace it with a fluorescent bulb, if you cannot--then you should never turn the incandescent light on. They get very hot and cause dangerous temperature changes.

Also, if the fish has inadequate hiding places in the tank, they can become very stressed out and pale. I suggest adding some silk plants with large leaves he can hide behind. Once he is warm and feels secure, he should color up and be a much happier fish.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks. It does not look like finrot, gladly.
I can't afford a bigger tank, heater, or filter. Next week. Maybe. 


Thanks tons <3 You guys are super helpful and kind here


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You can always get a clear plastic rubbermaid or sterilite bin to keep the fish in until you can get a bigger tank. They're only about $2-$4 and are totally safe to keep your fish in, just rinse and add dechlorinated water. Your fish will love the swimming space and you won't have to worry about changing it as often, especially if you get the 4 gallon ones. You could get a $2 container and a $20 adjustable heater, then you would have plenty of time to save up for a really nice tank. 

Then once you get the tank, you will have the container to help you with water changes or to use as a hospital tank if your boy actually got sick and you needed to treat him with medicine that would hurt the bacteria in your new tank.


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks <3


----------

